# Going to be a pt. in NREMT 2 weeks before I take it...



## SC Bird (Nov 22, 2007)

The testing center asked our class for volunteers to become pts. for the day next week.  I jumped at the oppurtunity...anything I can do to help calm my nerves somewhat.  

And who knows...I might see what kind of things are often forgotten/which automatic fails are most common/etc.

-Matt


----------



## MMiz (Nov 22, 2007)

That's one of the smartest moves you could have made.  I'd jump on that opportunity if I had to take the test again.  Be sure to let us know what you think people struggled with the most.  We've had lots of googlers checking out our NREMT section recently.

Take care,


----------



## medicdan (Nov 22, 2007)

I agree with MMiz-- it is an excellent choice. In the middle of my Basic class I did the same, at a state practical exam. I wrote up my experiences here:
http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=4634
Once I reached my own exam, I knew what would be asked of me, what the examiners were like, how it was structured and the pace. I had the experience of seeing patients who I believe passed, and some who failed. What was also nice was to hear the medical/trauma scenarios and hear how other students reacted to them. 

Good Luck!!


----------



## ErinCooley (Nov 26, 2007)

We've also had that opprotunity.  I havent been able to do it yet, I will on 12/22, 2 1/2 months before I take it myself.  I've heard from previous classes that it is extremely beneficial.


----------



## SC Bird (Nov 27, 2007)

Well tomorrow is the "big" day for me being a pt.  I'll let ya'll know what I see/observe.

-Matt


----------



## skyemt (Nov 28, 2007)

i did the same before my practical exam... it was a fantastic experience, but a little disturbing as well... i saw more than a couple applicants seemingly "blow it", not really knowing what they were doing, but they were passed! shocking!

did you see the same?


----------



## katgrl2003 (Nov 28, 2007)

I wish I had done that!  It probably would have calmed my nerves quite a bit.  I was a patient for a practical almost a year after I got my cert.  That was an interesting experience, especially since 3 of my coworkers were taking the test.

Let us know how everything went.

-Kat


----------



## SC Bird (Nov 28, 2007)

It was a great experience...I will write a better analysis of what I saw/didn't see tomorrow.  (I have our last test of the semester tomorrow so I am a little busy....)

-Matt


----------

